# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Толковые статьи по растворителям и краскам

## kfmut

Приветствую!

Не так давно в ЖЖ стартовал один интересный тематический блог "О моделях и не только. Справочник микроманьяка.". В нём есть очень полезные и подробные на мой взгляд статьи:
Растворители - всё про растворители/разбавители,
Типы красок, часть 1 - масляные краски, эмалевые краски, акриловые краски, 
Типы красок, часть 2 - эмульсионные краски, АКАН.
Типы красок, часть 3 - виниловые краски, лаки, нитроэмали
Автор охотно и подробно отвечает на вопросы, если есть пробелы в знаниях, то это отличная возможность их устранить ;-)

----------


## Nazar

Прочитал только про водный Акан и перестал, может у дяденьки и есть познания в органической и неорганической химии, но опыта работы с этой краской у него нет, либо руки растут не из того места.



> водоэмульсионка АКАН сохнет сравнительно долго,


Бред человека, видимо никогда этой краской не работающего.



> они обладают невысокой укрывистостью


Вердикт тот-же, белый водный Акан, очень лихо закрашивает черный, в прочем как и практически любой цвет его с успехом закрашивает в пару слоев.



> Поэтому их приходится наносить в несколько слоев с промежуточной просушкой


Как-бы практически любую краску, тем более акриловую, рекомендуется наносить в несколько слоев, с промежуточной просушкой, у Акана на это уходит не более минуты, двух.



> Они хорошо подходят для работы кистью, но не столь хороши для аэрографа.


Кистью не работаю, а вот под аэр использую и успешно уже несколько лет.

Вывод один, человек скорее теоретик, нежели практик и моделист.

----------


## Nazar

Можно долго и упорно рассуждать о красках, цветах и их соответствии, о правилах смешивания, а потом взять и вот так покрасить Леклерк
верхняя часть оригинал, нижняя модель.
С оригинальными Nato green, nato black и nato brawn нет ничего общего, даже если учесть уплывшее освещение.

----------


## kfmut

> Бред человека, видимо никогда этой краской не работающего.


сохнет акан 7-ой серии(разбавленный водой) значительно дольше той же тамии на родном растворителе




> Вердикт тот-же, белый водный Акан, очень лихо закрашивает черный, в прочем как и практически любой цвет его с успехом закрашивает в пару слоев.
> 
> Как-бы практически любую краску, тем более акриловую, рекомендуется наносить в несколько слоев, с промежуточной просушкой, у Акана на это уходит не более минуты, двух.


лично баловался с краской 78008 "Красная полуматовая стандартная", лихо она ничего не закрашивает, при нанесении скорее даёт полупрозрачную плёнку, чем нормальное полуматовое покрытие + ещё несколько цветов вели себя аналогично(номера сейчас нет возможности посмотреть)




> Кистью не работаю, а вот под аэр использую и успешно уже несколько лет.


знаю человека, который успешно может красить модели практически любой краской от звездатого акрила до автомобильных дюпонтов и мотипов, и из этого ИМХО можно сделать только один вывод - он хороший моделист ;-)

----------


## kfmut

> С оригинальными Nato green, nato black и nato brawn нет ничего общего, даже если учесть уплывшее освещение.


Круто! Научите восстанавливать баланс белого на глаз! Там же минимум два источника освещения с разной цветотемпературой...

----------


## Nazar

> сохнет акан 7-ой серии(разбавленный водой) значительно дольше той же тамии на родном растворителе


Значительно дольше это сколько? Мне действительно интересно, я смело беру модель в руки через пару минут.




> лично баловался с краской 78008 "Красная полуматовая стандартная", лихо она ничего не закрашивает, при нанесении скорее даёт полупрозрачную плёнку, чем нормальное полуматовое покрытие + ещё несколько цветов вели себя аналогично(номера сейчас нет возможности посмотреть)


Вы баловались, а я ей регулярно и оочень много красил и крашу.
К примеру на этой фото ( макет терминала ), около 6000 или 7000 контейнеров, смоляных, покрашенных водным аканом без грунта и ничего, темно серая смола закрасилась, пару лет уже стоят, все жду когда краска отвалится.

Контейнер размером с две сложенные зажигалки примерно.

У меня на сайте целая ветка посвященная душещипательным рассказам о том как хреново красить Аканом, в основном исходящих от москвичей.
Я грешным делом даже предположил что дела в воде, говорят ее там можно есть. :Biggrin: 



> знаю человека, который успешно может красить модели практически любой краской от звездатого акрила до автомобильных дюпонтов и мотипов, и из этого ИМХО можно сделать только один вывод - он хороший моделист ;-)


Не знаю, я делал свой вывод соотнося сказанное со своим личным опытом и увиденным Леклерком.



> Круто! Научите восстанавливать баланс белого на глаз! Там же минимум два источника освещения с разной цветотемпературой...


Восстановите именно баланс белого так, что-бы цвета совпали, а еще лучше попросите автора снять модель при естественном освещении и Вы увидите разницу в цвете.

----------


## An-Z

> сохнет акан 7-ой серии(разбавленный водой) значительно дольше той же тамии на родном растворителе
> .....


АКАН наиболее часто используемая в (особенно в зимний период) мной краска, поэтому согласиться не могу, сохент он практически сразу. Использолвание грунта крайне желательно. Главное, краску сильно не разбавлять и не надувать толстый слой краски, это особенно относится к 7-серии. Кстати, я вполне успешно разбавляю его выдохшей водкой (после праздников иногда остаётся, знаете ли..:))) ничего не сворачивается. Краска ровнее ложиться на пластик и меньше налипает на конце иглы.
К сожалению в последнее время у АКАНа бывают проблемы с качеством. Встречались в содержимом как сгустки пигмента, так и его "полупрозрачность". Бывали и ополовиненые бутылочки. Многие виды продукции я так и не смог "победить" - это относиться к водорастворимым лакам и тонировочным пигментам (некоторым).




> У меня на сайте целая ветка посвященная душещипательным рассказам о том как хреново красить Аканом, в основном исходящих от москвичей.
> Я грешным делом даже предположил что дела в воде, говорят ее там можно есть......


Ага, я там тоже внёс свою лепту. Откровенно говоря, первый опыт работы с акановским водорастворимым акрилом был для меня удручающе негативным, но я его растворял по густоте как нитру. Потренировался и теперь это моя краска №3 (№1 Gunze Sanyo, №2 АКАН эмаль акрилуретановый). А вода да, у меня из крана течёт раствор солей общей жёсткостью 32-34, поэтому давно поставил "осмос", лью воду из него...

А собственно блог может быть полезен начинающим, хотя и содержит ряд спорных, на мой взгляд, утверждений..

----------


## kfmut

Ну вот я сегодня провёл небольшой *экстремальный* экспериментик, заитересованные обращают взгляд на приложенную картинку :-D

рис.1 загрунтованный тамией из баллона кусок пластика + белое покрытие Vallejo Gesso TapaPoros(присутствует здесь исключительно для проведения другого моего эксперимента, ну и маленько добавляет контраста ;-) ) + чёрные лепестки из тамического акрила X-1

Цель - проверить укрывистость , путём закрышивания перехода белый-чёрный, а маскировкой отдельных квадратов проверялось как держится краска на поверхности. Для высыхания "на отлип" краскам давал время 15-20 минут.

Участники:
левый верхний квадрат - Тамия XF-7 Flat Red,
правый верхний квадрат - Тамия X-7 Red,
левый нижний квадрат - АКАН 78008 Красная Полуматовая Стандартная, покупал в прошлом году, если это играет роль...

Для тамии фирменный растворитель/разбавитель, акан - кипячённая вода, оторвал практически от сердца :-)

Всё дальнейшее исключительно моё субьективное мнение. *Замечу только, что слои краски получились достаточно толстые* ;-)

Первым накрашивал XF-7, без проблем в один заход, явный лидер по укрывистости, через 15 минут после нанесения полапал пальцами - реакции никакой, краска "на отлип" высохла, заклеил тамическим скотчем на 10 минут, отклеил - всё на месте, никаких проблем.

Дальше был X-7, красил в 3 захода с 5-минутными перерывами, укрывистость так себе, из-за этого слой краски получился тООлстым, вообщем, было сразу понятно, что за 15-20 отведённых минут ей никак "на отлип" не высохнуть, через 25 минут после окраски полапал, отпечатки оставались на глянцевой поверхности, подождал ещё 15 минут, замаскировал, думал шустро накрасить АКАН и снять маски, но шустро не получилось... После снятия масок глянец умер, частично краска снялась вместе со скотчем. Я думаю, что за 1 час краска нормально бы высохла "на отлип". Когда рисовал черные лепестки также глянцевой X-1,  для пробы замаскировал их через 15 минут после нанесения, скотч снял через 10, глянцу конечно стало меньше, но окраска никак не пострадала...

Завершал эксперимент АКАН, красил в 2 захода с пятиминутным перерывом + over 9000 остановок "на почистить" кончик иглы аэрографа(с тамией таких остановок не было), нанесение слоя АКАНа заняло больше всего времени из всех красок, укрывистость лучше X-7, но хуже XF-7. Через 15 минут полапал, краска ещё чуть-чуть была липкой, поэтому подождал ещё 5 минут и замаскировал *половину квадрата*(вторую половину хотел замаскировать минут через 30 после нанесения краски), начал снимать через 10, скотч бодро поднял слой АКАНа, рис. 2 и 3, дальше решил его беднягу не мучить... Уверен, что если бы дал ему посохнуть минут 40 или 1 час, то проблем с маской не было бы, хотя даже ещё сейчас спустя почти 3 часа после окраски слой АКАНа достаточно мягкий.

Такие дела...

----------


## kfmut

> Значительно дольше это сколько? Мне действительно интересно, я смело беру модель в руки через пару минут.


не надо путать тот момент, когда уже можно лапать, с тем замечательным моментом когда уже можно без проблем работать с масками и красить следующий слой  :Wink: 




> Вы баловались, а я ей регулярно и оочень много красил и крашу.
> К примеру на этой фото ( макет терминала ), около 6000 или 7000 контейнеров, смоляных, покрашенных водным аканом без грунта и ничего, темно *серая* смола закрасилась, пару лет уже стоят, все жду когда краска отвалится.


ну это, себя-то жалеть надо, взяли бы мотип акриловый в баллонах, быстро и качественно накрасили бы свои контейнеры.  :Biggrin: 




> У меня на сайте целая ветка посвященная душещипательным рассказам о том как хреново красить Аканом, в основном исходящих от москвичей.
> Я грешным делом даже предположил что дела в воде, говорят ее там можно есть.


О-о-о, эта ветка на скейле мне особенно "доставляет", раньше регулярно её почитывал когда совсем грустно было - круто поднимает настроение  :Cool: 




> Восстановите именно баланс белого так, что-бы цвета совпали, а еще лучше попросите автора снять модель при естественном освещении и Вы увидите разницу в цвете.


Т.е. соглашаемся, что баланс белого нарушен, но цвета у автора априори "левые", классно. Сделайте одолжение, попросите  фотки сами.

----------


## Nazar

[B]kfmut[B]

С масками я работаю через пару часов, практически всегда без проблем, но предварительно модель обезжириваю.
Вчера только Штуку заказную покрасил, ничего не слезло и не оторвалось. :Wink: 
Кстати, грунта на модели нет, только прешейдинг акановским же черным, водным.

----------


## kfmut

вот миг, красил тамией и "декалировал" за одну ночь, тоже никаких проблем с масками, но краска была на грунте.




> С масками я работаю через пару часов, практически всегда без проблем, но предварительно модель обезжириваю.


Так разговор с чего начался? С мегаукрывистости и быстрого высыхания АКАНа. Я, по крайней мере, для себя убедился, что это не так, но при этом нигде не говорил, что модели принципиально нельзя красить АКАНом, просто рекомендовать я бы его никому не стал... 

ЗЫ по поводу цвета мига я тоже на утро следующего дня удивился  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

я для себя давно по акану сделал вывод. Врагу не порекомендую.
А больше всего в акане мне не нравится сам тов. Акан =) Но это "личная неприязнь" =) вызванная его неадекватным общением и явной звездистостью =)

----------

